# corrupted pictures



## masacote (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi I have pictures I took from my digital camera,thats pictures I ever save on my external hard drive my hard drive was on problem I saved on my computer but the problem is that all my pictures are corrupted I was tryng difference programs to fix my pictures but all program I tried dont fixed my pictures can somebody know what kind program is right for fix my pictures I included one of my pictures has the problem.Ill hope somebody can help me with this.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy

We can probably help but you need to take a breath and use some puncuation

Are the pictures still on the camera?
Do they show/playbck on the camera?
Are they on your computer?
What programs have you tried?

buck


----------



## masacote (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok my pictures are right now on my computer on one folder so on this way I can try the programs.the last program I tried was advanced photo repair and the message say "failed to repair the photo",and "file scavenger3" was the other one i tried too it took so long because the program scan the whole windows but i just check for some pictures he scan it was on the folder i saved i try but it was recover the pix "thats it".ok i just want to know what really is this problem.thats why i put one of my pictures.


----------



## kaktex (Jan 7, 2005)

The photo posted is simply incomplete. 
Possible causes: 
Not waiting for the photos to fully upload before stopping the process. 

Corrupted memory device--CF card, memory stick, whatever--caused by static electricity, extreme heat/cold, or an internal camera error. 

Format the memory device in the camera--twice. 
Then take some new photos and upload them to your computer. 
If it works correctly, something happened to corrupt the data last time, and unfortunately there's nothing you can do to figure out what it was. 
If it still doesn't work, try resetting the camera---this reboots the software which will also erase all your settings and return your image-counter and clock to zero. 

If the corrupted photos are still on the memory device, Lexar has recovery software. 
It's $30, or free with certain CF cards.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

Its quite difficult to understand the way you have worded things.

Reading this:
http://forums.techguy.org/digital-p...9-digital-pictures-corrupted.html#post3065925

It sounds like you are saying your photos were corrupted while on your external hard drive.

If so, any recovery will have to be attempted on that hard drive, rather trying to repair them from the copies you now have on your computer.


----------



## masacote (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi "xgerryx" Im sorry for my english but that was the problem,the photos in the harddisk was corrupted in there.this harddisk was giving problem to me because in puerto rico I was having problem with the powerlight of my house.Oh with the handling of my disk while im moving to connecticut.the only thing I know is when Im connecting my external harddisk to my new computer the all pictures shows like that.About of my harddisk it started to make a noise and on windows dont see nothing so is death now.Thats why Im trying to fix my copies on my new PC using difference programs for repair pictures.


----------



## xgerryx (May 16, 2003)

masacote said:


> Thats why Im trying to fix my copies on my new PC using difference programs for repair pictures.


I don't think that will work since the missing information will still be on your external HDD.



masacote said:


> About of my harddisk it started to make a noise and on windows dont see nothing so is death now.


If your external HDD is now dead your only real option is to look for professional recovery, which will cost you a lot of money.


----------



## prophoto (Feb 23, 2006)

You can use a photo recovery program such as "Photorecovery" for digital media, if your 

images are on HD. This program does cost something. Also if you are hooking up camera to computer, use a card reader instead and make sure you don't use computer to reformat the card, but use you camera "always.

Make sure you are plugged into USB motherboard instead of a USB hub. Use usb on back of computer, not in front. Keep computer cool. Sometimes if CPU gets a bit too warm it will cause corruption of images when uploading to HD. Sometimes some hubs don't work well depending on you computer configuration if that's what you are using.


----------

